# New IBS Diet page



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

We have just created a new page about IBS and diet.We would be interested in your thoughts and/or comments about the content on the page.http://www.ibsgroup.org/ibs-dietJeff


----------



## Kes1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi JeffAs someone who found that wheat and sugar were the key sources of my digestive troubles at present, I would suggest that perhaps these two + also dairy products are mentioned separately and prominently as high-risk potential causes of troubles for IBS sufferers. Obviously we strive for a balanced diet, and in the ideal world don't exclude whole food groups, but as my nutritionist has confirmed, wheat has the highest likelihood of people being sensitive to it. If needs be it can be taken out completely. Same for milk - we can get calcium through other sources. Talking of wheat, there is also the serious matter of celiac disease that I think might be worth a mention...And perhaps it's worth mentioning exclusion diets as a tool to identify food sensitivities - alongside writing down everything that is eaten?Sorry, I am just following my own script of how I worked through my worst problems Thanks!Kes


----------

